
We must lockdown Africa now to stop Covid-19 - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2020/04/03/coronavirus-lockdown-africa-covid-19-health-disease/
======
generalpass
The reason social unrest would be caused by lockdowns is because the
population is too poor to go that long without starving to death.

I suspect deaths from COVID-19 will pale in comparison to deaths already
occurring from various diseases and conditions that arise from not having
clean water and functional septic systems.

